# Restore Dell Inspiron N5030 to factory settings.



## tonpross (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a Dell Inspiron N5030 that I am trying to restore to factory settings. I have done this several times before but for some reason I can't do it now. When I try I get a message that says:

The Procedure Entry Point ?CreatePartition @CSTDisk @@ [email protected] could not be located in dynamic link library STDisks64.dll

I imagine it means that I am missing a .dll file but I don't know how to find it. My laptop is no longer under warranty so I don't think calling Dell would help me much. I would really like to fix this problem on my own if I can.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF do you have a install or recovery disc


----------



## tonpross (Aug 11, 2012)

No I don't have one. I have not needed one in the past.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is always best to have a disc for just such occasions,can you borrow one then you can try to repair the problem


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

So long as you are the original owner and live in the U.S. you can request backup disk here.


----------

